# 2012 S Works Shoe



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

For those of you that care:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fitzroyrevolution/5925051186/in/set-72157627096434506/

I stumbled across these pictures over on mtbr.com. I love my 2011 S works shoes but c'mon....using kangaroo leather is not fair!!


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

too retro for me, but I guess that's what they're going for


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

definitely retro, but really really cool in my opinion. the s3 helmet looks great too.


----------



## wai2fast (Dec 16, 2005)

Part of the new line of "74" products.


----------

